# Im in the dark



## layz (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi guys..

I heard that living expenses in australia very high...
I've been dreaming about living in australia, start a new life and gain as much as experiences as possible...but im too afraid to make a move.. 
I got nothing... Im only got a diploma in hotel management with me which i've completed in an international tourism college..

Do you guys think i'll survived there???
What is the minimum wage as a hotelier in australia???
Is it enough to cover all my expenses there???

Your advice will be very useful for me. Tq.


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

Tourism is a huge industry in Australia... and lots of Australians are surviving on the money they make from it. 

You should have no problem living off a hotel managers wage... of course, that depends on how you like to live I suppose.


----------



## layz (Jun 6, 2013)

Thx.. But do u think i'll be accepted with just a diploma???

If u don't mind, i'd like to know how much is the lowest wage for a waiter there?? Just an extra info for me.. Tq again.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I think u will need experience before u can get a job as a hotel manager. There is a wages site where u can see award wages for every prfession. Just google 'award wages Brisbane Australia' or something similar. U may be able to get job as waiter here but I would recommend u try and get references and work experience in your own country before u come. It will increase your chances. I interview for entry level job of receptionist in my law firm and we had over 200 applicants. Naturally I only interviewed those with some sort of practical experience.


----------



## layz (Jun 6, 2013)

I hve around 2 years of experience in hotel industry..
I don't really care about position, the lowest position will do and i can start all over again from bottom like a waiter, as long as i get a job to start a new life and i can afford to cover all my expenses.. 

What is the basic salary for a waiter?? 
Here in malaysia, a waiter will get RM900, which is around $290 as their basic salary.. Tq


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Check the website I mentioned for salaries but a rough guide may be $20-25 per hour x 40 hours a week so u will make ur monthly salary in a day or so in Australia after tax.


----------



## layz (Jun 6, 2013)

Great, tq.. 
But how about expenses like rental, food and daily uses??


----------



## jmcd16 (Aug 5, 2012)

It's expensive, but as long as you live frugally you can do it. Lots of people do. I doubt you'd make ends meet if you were trying to support a stay at home wife and kids, but if youre on your own a waiters salary is enough to get by.
There are lots of online calculators that do cost of living comparisons for different cities (it will depend on where you live in Oz how much stuff will cost)


----------



## layz (Jun 6, 2013)

Wowh, u r helping me a lot.. Tq.. 
Any extra advice for me??


----------

